# Missing Thread



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

There was a thread here entititled Seiko V Seamaster etc. Unfortunately it seems to have dissapeared. Thats unfortunate because on it Neil said that the Seiko left him feeling cold and looked like a boring lump (something along those lines) In reply I was going to say that I fully understand and feel exactly the same way about some of the relics he keeps posting on the forum. Each to there own etc. But I can't say that now because the thread has gone.

By the way I decided it was daft to let one person get to me so here I am again. Sorry.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good to see you back Andy.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Good decision, Andy.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's more like it Andy.............keep up the points of view!!!!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Glad you're back.

D.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

It was me who wrecked the thread. Just as easily as i started i ended it by screwing around with it when roy was sorting somthing out. Ahhh well. The gist of it was that the vintage300 was the best, followed by the marine master with the SMP trailing way wayyyyyyyyyyy behind because of it's poncyness. I just got my speedy auto home, full review coming later on (hopefull with pics if i can find a new host!).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not your fault, these things happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Welcome back Andy.

See you can't live without me!









BTW I said it looked like a lump, not a boring lump!

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter said:


> Ahhh well. The gist of it was that the vintage300 was the best, followed by the marine master with the SMP trailing way wayyyyyyyyyyy behind because of it's poncyness.


Hmmm

The only thing is I think you may find the Omega racing far, far ahead in terms of desireability and sales in it's particular sector of the market.

To one boring old fart , (from another) Neil

The next time you and I feel like doing handbags at dawn I won't get quite so carried away.

Been doing any more digging in your garden.

Doubtless you'll be displaying your latest finds on the forum soon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Seiko would probably be the real divers choice ?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Did I not read that professional Divers don't really bother with watches these days. I read on this forum somewhere that other equipment they carry has built in clocks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that many of they use Suunto ones.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

My overall choice was the Seiko. I also asked if Roy ever had this model in stock, do you Roy? (Marine Master professional)

Andy it is good to see you back!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi guys,

I know a few divers because i used to work for Severn trent and we used to use divers fairly often. Not one of them used a mechanical wrist watch. They all used wrist computers and the one that did wear a wrist watch had a citizen quartz. So my point in the delited thread was, why should omega put a helium valve on a watch "only" rated to 300M when divers working in less than 120FT dont even wear a wrist watch? Seems pointless to me. Oil rig divers and the like wear watches rated to far far greater depths than they will dive to. Lets say the maximum a saturation diver will dive to is 200M, he wont wear a watch rated to 300M for fear of it failing. Although the watch will have been tested to 300M it would never be used at those sorts of depths for fear of it imploding due to fluctuating water pressure on the crystal. Ontop of that, if a watch is working at the limit of its water resistancy tollerances then it has a greater chance of being ruptured from a knock than a watch only working to within, say, half of its tollerances ( case in point:seiko 1000M at 250M working at 25% whereas SMP is working at 75%). So, as an SMP would never ever in a million years be used for saturation diving ,why the helium valve? My arguement is that it compromises the watches water resistance because of another seal to fail, another weak point in the case. A bit of a motorbike ashtray to be honest.

Okay, ive said my piece


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Andy,

Good to see you back mate!

Now did you have any of those "5"'s left?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter said:


> A bit of a motorbike ashtray to be honest.
> 
> Okay, ive said my piece


 And a very informative and constructive piece it was too.

Thankyou.

Thankyou PG and Simon.

I do have the Seiko 5's available still.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

There you go

Wind each other up but worded correctly it's taken in good faith.

My work is done here - going to grovvle to Trish for another beer.

I can't get into our fridge without knocking the wind out of myself

Spare a thought for me lads


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Re the Seiko, I see it costs 250,000 yen versus 60,000 yen for the Prospex quartz than Roy has, which makes it a pricey item. Is this why you don't get them Roy?

It is the pick of the 3 for me, as a practical purchase, if I could only have one.

Si

PS That's Â£1300 or so. It is gorgeous though. But I can't have oner so I'll try and get over it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Dive watches are a funny anachronistic thing.

If we are honest we just like them for the looks.

I don't know what professional sat divers wear but all the sport divers I know wear Suunto dive computers which can do a lot more useful things for them than just tell the time and an elapsed time bezel.

Time was when all that was available were watches like the Sub, 300 etc but which diver wouldn't make use of modern technology in a dangerous environment?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Good to see you back Andy,

Had a computer disaster for a bit so unable to post.

G.


----------

